#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  Practice of Engineering (PE)

## Mohamed

*Practice of Engineering (PE)* 

The first national Principles and Practice of Engineering (PE) exam was administered in 1966, and by 1984, each state and U.S territory had adopted the uniform national PE exam. 

Today, the NCEES offers PE exams for many disciplines. State licensing boards offer the larger disciplines twice each year, while offering the other more specialized disciplines once per year. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] for a complete exam schedule. 

Why is it important? 

One of the most important decisions you can make early in your engineering career is to place yourself on a course to become a licensed professional engineer. The profession is regulated through the licensing boards in each U.S. state and territory. The high standards set by the licensing boards help protect the public by requiring that professional engineers demonstrate their competence to practice in a manner that will safeguard the public health, safety, and welfare.



source
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Practice of Engineering (PE)

----------


## Mohamed

*When and where should I take the PE exam?
*For most, once you've received your ABET-accredited engineering degree, passed the Fundamentals of Engineering (FE) exam, and completed four years of progressive and verifiable experience that is acceptable to your licensing board, you are eligible to take the Principles and Practice of Engineering (PE) exam. Most licensing boards require that these four years of experience be gained under the supervision of a licensed professional engineer. 

It is recommended that you take the exam in the state or U.S. territory where you will conduct your engineering work. Each of the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] can offer information about the specific requirements for your state or jursidiction. 

Once you've successfully passed the PE exam in the first state or U.S. territory and have the designation as a licensed professional engineer, you can facilitate multistate licensing through the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

*What should I expect when taking the PE exam?  

*The Principles and Practice of Engineering (PE) exam is an 8-hour open-book exam given in two sessions. The exams have 80 questions (Environmental has 100) and are objectively scored. The questions are practice-oriented problems. The exams are offered in multiple formats, depending on the discipline taken. Although the exam is open-book, some boards may limit the material that is permitted in the exam room. It is worth checking with your board to be sure of the rules that apply locally. For specific details about exam format by discipline, refer to the chart on the main NCEES Web site listing **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] for each of the disciplines offered.     
*
How is the PE exam scored?    
*The NCEES is responsible for scoring the examinations it provides to the licensing boards. 

The grading method varies according to the exam format. To learn more information about the scoring for the Principles and Practice of Engineering (PE) exam, refer to the NCEES site on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] also can be viewed on the NCEES Web site.

----------


## Mohamed

*How can I prepare for the PE exam?    * 

 There are many resources available to help you prepare for the Principles and Practice of Engineering (PE) exam. The NCEES offers both sample examinations and diagnostic tools. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] for more information on exam preparation. 

It's best to check with the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] to find out the procedure for applying to take a Principles and Practice of Engineering (PE) exam. Each board has varying requirements and prerequisites for taking a PE exam. 


*How do I sign up for the PE exam?

*If you are trying to decide which state board to contact, start with the board in the state or U.S. territory where you will do most of your engineering practice. Once you've successfully passed the PE exam in that state or territory and have the designation as a licensed professional engineer, you can facilitate multistate licensing through the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## noxleek

If you can upload this reference manuals and exercises, please do!
i'm very thankful to you.
greetings.

----------


## engsamer

I have good material for FE /PE it cost 1000 L.E per One 
0165536199

----------


## helalmallick

Asalam-o-aliakum

Very good information jazakallah ..i am a mechanical engineer of indian origin but working in abuDhabi ...i have in total 8 years of experience in oil and gas Construction and commisioning ..I want to know whether the FE and PE exam is beneficial for me? ....or beneficial only for those who work in USA. Also if u dont mind will u plzz give info about the places outside USA where we can take FE and PE exam .Example Middle east.
Thanks and Regards
helalmallick@gmail.com

----------


## prakashmukho

Mallik bhai . . . . . . . U can surely get this exam in saudi. . . . But u don't have ABET accredited degree . . . . . So there is a long process to get through credential check exams.
Ya this would be only helpful if u work in the U.S or Canada.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Good info thanks

----------


## plokij

Hi,
.
Make a visit to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
.
Regards

----------

